# Naked pf for DTP



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

So finally got around to making a naked pf for my DTP. This will be the start of something I think because I know it will show up many flaws in the way I make espresso . We'll see how it goes I suppose and hopefully the family don't get too annoyed with the constant shot making long into the night.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks like you did a great job, well done. Wish Sage actually produced these as a matter of course.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks great, been waiting to see one of these for a while. You might have to do me one of those in the future if you're willing!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah if you bought it and sent it up I'm sure I could sort it out. It was my work colleague who did this for me and to be honest he messed it up a bit so it's certainly not perfect, but we have a couple of machine shops we have contracts with so I'm sure they would be willing to help me out.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@Rakesh @Beth71 sage have plenty in stock at the moment. The pf and double basket delivered for just over £40


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Good job! Now the fun starts... "Is it the distribution?, or maybe the tamp?, or it could be the dose!...no it's definitely the coffee!...aaaargh!.."


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Good job! Now the fun starts... "Is it the distribution?, or maybe the tamp?, or it could be the dose!...no it's definitely the coffee!...aaaargh!.."


Well believe or not the first try was spot on. No spurts or anything like that. Came through evenly and grouped into the centre!! I was in total shock haha


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well believe or not the first try was spot on. No spurts or anything like that. Came through evenly and grouped into the centre!! I was in total shock haha


Beginners luck!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Beginners luck!!!!!


I know I'm thinking of getting rid of it now. Quit while I'm ahead haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Little bit of footage of it in use. Forgot to put the flash on but it looks ok...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice extraction 

The diy pf looks good - nicely finished


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice extraction
> 
> The diy pf looks good - nicely finished


Thanks. I felt that shot was a little half baked so I've adjusted the grind and made my visiting mother a flat white. No complaints from here so must be ok. Looked a lot nicer when pulling the shot


----------

